# a big gun



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i want to get a really big handgun to show my friends who's boss. so i'm looking for like the biggest handgun i can buy. oh and one gun has a 500 s&w


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I usually reccommend a 10 mm or .454 Ruger Redhawk for guys feeling the need to go big, that won't quite cut it for you though.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.magnumresearch.com/Expand.asp?ProductCode=BFR45-707

Magnum Research's BFR in .45/70 they don't get any badder!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

There was a test on television done on this very subject a few months back.......... believe it was guns and ammo but not sure. Several big caliber guns were tested for energy, penetration and down range ballistics. The gun that came out the winner was the 500 S&W. It even beat out the 45-70 in a pistol. Object to the test was the claim of S&W that the 500 was the most powerful handgun in the world............... it is.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

will a 500 s&w beat a tc encore 30-06(i'd rather have a revolver tho)


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Not to get TOO off track as to what constitutes a handgun, but several years ago there was a company that made bolt action .50 BMG rifles, and they made one model as a handgun. It had a muzzle break the size of a pop can, as I recall...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If you want the most powerful handgun cartridge, it is the .500. Rifle cartridges in shortened "hand rifles", are a whole nother critter. If you want something to break your friends wrist......why not have a custom barrel made for an Encore in something like .600 NE?


----------



## wyobohunter (Nov 26, 2006)

I just bought a 500 s&w a few weeks ago (the short barrel, 4"). That "little" bugger packs quite a whalop, on both ends, the recoil is maneagable, but not the best for practice. Does anybody know where to get the dies & brass for the 500 s&w special? I've seen the ammo for sale but havn't found the reloading stuff yet. Maybe I just need to put down my purse before I shoot it again.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Check these guys http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.exe/br ... ***8345***


----------



## wyobohunter (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah, I checked there and have the r.c.b.s 3 die set, but I don't know if those can be used for the 500 special, I also couldn't find the shorter brass. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

As ...44 mag dies can be used for .44 special, the .500 mag should work as well. Both are simply shortened versions of the originals.


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

I needed something that big I would go with Freedom Arms 500 Wyoming Express. It comes in a practical size, on the Model 83 frame. It also packs quite the wallop to take anything in the world. 400 grain bullets at about 1400 fps compared to 1600 with the S&W. In my opinion, with 200 fps difference nothing you shoot and hit properly with those huge bullets is going to be able to tell the difference.

FA is pricey but you get what you pay for.


----------

